# Animation in html einbinden



## onepeterpan (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe eine Animation in Cinema erstellt und möchte ich sie in html Seiten einbinden und zwar so, dass sie direkt im Browser abgespielt wird. Mit IE soll es funktionieren, aber bei FireFox soll es nur mit einem Plug-In gehen - ich möchte aber auf jeden Fall vermeiden, dass der user ein plugin laden muss..
Wüsste jemand eine Lösung?
Auch für die Links auf andere Foren bin ich dankbar.
gruß
Peter


----------



## Gumbo (4. Oktober 2005)

In welchem Format befindet sich die Cinema-Animation?


----------



## onepeterpan (4. Oktober 2005)

hallo,
im Moment ist die Animation als Bildreihenfolge gespeichert. Als zielformat habe ich an mpeg2 gedacht, es kann aber auch was anderes sein. Wichtig ist mir nur, dass die Animation im Browser abgespielt werden kann ohne irgendwelche plugins-Installationen. Und zwar zumindest in FireFox (und IE selbstverständlich...
Gruß
Peter


----------



## BriXen (4. Oktober 2005)

Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich auch.

Ich habe bis jetzt 3 Methoden gefunden etwas einzubinden.

<img dynsrc="Dateipfad" />

<embed src="Dateipfad" />

<object data="Dateipfad" classid="CLSID:05589FA1-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A" ></object>


wobei nur das erste bei mir funktioniert. Problem ist nur ich möchte es auch auf beiden Browsern zum laufen bekommen. Momentan funktioniert wie gesagt nur das erste und dann auch ohne Controlleiste, wo ich Play Stop Vor und Zurück anclicken kann.

Im Firefox hab ich das QuickTime  Plugin instaliert aber dennoch will er es nicht abspielen, scheint ein Copdec Problem zu sein. Das herunterladen und installieren vom QuickTime Plugin + zusätzlichen Codecs will ich dem User aber nicht antun.

Könnt ihr uns da weiter helfen ?

MfG


----------



## Tobias Menzel (4. Oktober 2005)

Auf die Gefahr hin, ständig darauf herumzureiten: Ich würde zum Flash-PlugIn und dem FLV-Format raten. Die Verbreitung ist recht hoch und sofern der Flashplayer installiert ist, braucht man sich nicht um Codecs und die Zicken der verschiedenen Player/Browserkombinationen zu scheren. 

Gruß
.


----------



## onepeterpan (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Datic,
sicher ist das was Du schreibst nicht verkehrt.. Nur die Animation soll auf verschiedenen "Firmenrechnern" laufen und in Firmennetzen sind Flash plugins keinesweg Standard..
Peter


----------



## Tobias Menzel (4. Oktober 2005)

Na, dann such Dir ein PlugIn raus, das auf diesen Rechnern vorhanden ist, und binde das Video in einem entsprechenden Format ein. Läuft dort z.B. der IE, bietet sich der MediaPlayer an: http://de.selfhtml.org/navigation/suche/index.htm?Suchanfrage=video Ansonsten gibts hier eine Liste gängiger mime-Type für alle möglichen Formate: http://de.selfhtml.org/navigation/suche/index.htm?Suchanfrage=mov

Gruß

P.S.: Wenn ich richtig lese, geht es nicht um eine bestimmte Firma? In dem Fall kannst Du auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass irgendein Player bzw. PlugIn auf den Rechnern vorhanden ist - und ohne bleibt Dir (ausser animierten GIFs) nicht viel übrig.
.


----------



## onepeterpan (4. Oktober 2005)

Ja, es soll auf unterschiedlichen Rechner laufen, bei meinem Auftraggeber ist FireFox standard, bei den anderen Firmen wird wohl IE sein, oder sonst noch was..
Danke und Gruß
Peter


----------



## franz007 (4. Oktober 2005)

Eine kleine animation könnte man ja als gif machen!

Obwohl dass wiklich nur bei kurzen kleinen Filmen zu raten ist und die Farbanzahl auch begrenzt ist!


----------

